

Squirrel - The Programming Language - 0x1997
http://squirrel-lang.org/

======
0x1997
Lua compared to Squirrel [http://wiki.squirrel-
lang.org/default.aspx/SquirrelWiki/gjhp...](http://wiki.squirrel-
lang.org/default.aspx/SquirrelWiki/gjhpqivy.html)

